# How can I tell?



## agoens (May 28, 2011)

I was wondering how I can tell what kind of router bits I have. Some have brand names on them, some say "made in the USA", and some say nothing. And how do I know if they are steel or carbinate?

Thanks,
Adrienne


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Some of the major brands use distinctive colors on the non-cutting areas of the bits (e.g. Freud's bits are red, CMT bits are orange, etc.), other brands don't. Thus, it's not always easy to tell. Better bits will usually show finer machine work, and will often have thicker carbide sections than inexpensive bits. 

"Carbide" bits have small plates brazed onto the core, with those carbide plates forming the cutting edge. High-speed steel (HSS) bits are sharpened directly.


----------



## agoens (May 28, 2011)

Ralf, are the colored brand ones usually carbide? I have red, yellow, and orange. And a bunch of non colored ones. There is a MCLS - roundover collection, Oldham, Freud, porter cable, and craftsman. I would assume the porter cable and craftsman are steel. I will look to see if I can see the plating! Thanks for the reply!

Adrienne


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Adrienne, I don't know if that's the norm, the colored ones carbide and non colored ones HSS, I haven't been doing serious routing as long as some here, but that's how mines are. I've got a set that I bought many moons ago, after my parents gave me a router, and they are HSS (high speed steel) and there's no paint. Just the last couple of years have I been buying new ones and all carbide, and they all have some colored paint to them. 



agoens said:


> Ralf, are the colored brand ones usually carbide? I have red, yellow, and orange. And a bunch of non colored ones. There is a MCLS - roundover collection, Oldham, Freud, porter cable, and craftsman. I would assume the porter cable and craftsman are steel. I will look to see if I can see the plating! Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Adrienne


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

agoens said:


> Ralf, *are the colored brand ones usually carbide?* I have red, yellow, and orange. And a bunch of non colored ones. There is a MCLS - roundover collection, Oldham, Freud, porter cable, and craftsman. I would assume the porter cable and craftsman are steel. I will look to see if I can see the plating! Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Adrienne


It depends on how one defines "usually". By simple numerical majority, probably, since HSS bits aren't favored (they don't last as long, easily become "burned", etc.). But, I don't think there is a hard and fast rule to that effect.

In the '50s, carbide bits were the exception, however. Those who "burned" their HSS bits were expected to learn not to make such heavy cuts.


----------

